# Boy or Girl



## Samnchris (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello, I've just been told by my hubby that he has put down a deposit for a cockapoo, the litter is due mid nov! I'm so excited but a little nervous at the same time. 

The biggest question is do we choose a boy or girl? We have 2 children aged 8&5 both used to pets, we have a cat and have adopted a dog for a couple of weeks too! I have heard that girls are a little more laid back where boys are that bit more boisterous? We want a pet that will become part of the family, love cuddles and games too?

Any advice would be gratefully received

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow how lucky, it must be very exciting for you all....
A Cockapoo is a good choice (but I'm biased) 
Both are equally adorable in their own way, I have one of each and I wouldn't say neither has true characteristics to a stereo type girl or boy. Both can be boisterous and both can be laid back
If you are lucky enough to choose from the litter, either a boy or a girl, and which ever colour you like - then have a look at the characteristics of each puppy, with a busy family life and young children, you would be better off with a bold confident puppy. 
Chat to your breeder about your lifestyle and they should be able to steer you to the right puppy.
Failing that, go and view them - you will fall in love with them all.....but their should be one that stands out from the rest to you, be it girl or boy!
Hope that helps???? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think personality wise they are identical, you'll get calm cuddly boys and wild playful girls and vice versa, presuming you have them fixed. Most are halfway between those extremes.

Having watched on here for a bit I'd say the girls have a more expensive and invasive surgery which can be hard (on the person) and the girls are more prone to submissive peeing. Having said that, I have a boy and my next cockapoo will be a little girl!  Good luck!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I was going going for a boy, since I had never had one. But in the end pick based on color and not *** or personality. We got a girl that has "attitude" but can also be very cuddly. Plus I'm not sure she scared by much. She was a hand full in the beginning, but is very much apart of our family now.

If you search boy vs. girl dogs you will find a few sites the compare the two. All of course based on "general" over opinions of the two. That will give you somewhat of an ideal. But of course every dog is different.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Having one of each they have their moments of being laid back and moments of crazy doodle doo. I would think if you want a laid back one the most active little pup of the litter would not be the first choice. Again depends on what you mean by laid back. As the shy ones may be a bit anxious. The stereotypes aren't all true. Now that they are fixed Lexi tries humping Beemer more than the other way around. And Beemer has never gone around marking whereas Lexi has on occasion at the park. She instigates trouble. He barks. He's a wimp with other dogs and she comes across with a loud roar when protecting her brother. In the end, I think it's surprising how well they fit in with each family boy or girl.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I also have one of each. They are both good natured and affectionate. Dexter is more sensitive and poodle like. Bonnie is the tougher, hunting spaniel. I think their small differences are down to their personalities rather than their ***. 
Dexter was much quicker to house train, Bonnie still does "happy pee" when she is excited, that could possibly be a girl thing.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I also believe it is more based on personality than ***. We have two boys, and they have very different personalities, one more scatty yet calm-natured, the other more dominant and boisterous, but quicker to pick up on things, such as toilet-training. That said, they both love a cuddle as well as a good rough and tumble. 

I agree with the other points made, if you can go and see them, the right one may well choose you, and if not, a good chat with the breeder about your family, lifestyle, any must-haves and must-not-haves, and she will hopefully be able to help with finding the right puppy for you. Good luck, exciting times ahead.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I always answer this question diplomatically, saying get whatever puppy suites you, and you really should. but I love my Girl, and I will be getting another Girl. so GIRL GIRL GIRL.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Be open to the possibility and your puppy will choose you. You will know that he/she is the one. Be prepared to be totally besotted!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I always answer this question diplomatically, saying get whatever puppy suites you, and you really should. but I love my Girl, and I will be getting another Girl. so GIRL GIRL GIRL.


Ooo I make that 3 girl poos in your future Mo - do we have a date for the arrival of number 2? 

What Cat53 says is absolutely true, I'm sure that you will recognize your puppy when you meet him.
All of us love our dogs and none of us have handed them back!
Boy or girl, both are lovely.
(But obviously I'm right with Lady Amanda - GIRL )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No no date yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I always answer this question diplomatically, saying get whatever puppy suites you, and you really should. but I love my Girl, and I will be getting another Girl. so GIRL GIRL GIRL.


One word, Amanda. Beemer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow how exciting!! I have always had girl dogs so ...but for a while I was hired by my neighbor to walk her boy pug dog and I totally fell in love with him. I guess it depends on the person.

After being her dog walker for about a year we got Molly a girl and we love her! I just always liked girl dogs better. Mr. Pug would show his lipstick sometimes and he was fixed but it was a bit disturbing  I love both I guess when you visit puppies you will know which one captures your heart


----------

